# 2000 altima surges on startup



## harmankardon35 (Oct 3, 2007)

Intake gasket replaced last fall, problem existed before this. Like i revved the car 3 or 4 times when I start it up, then it settles down.

I swapped the intake plenum (airbox to manifold) from my old altima I have had for 8 years, and all the sensors that go with that. No change. Not sure if this car has an IAC but my scanner shows the TPS to be working fine. There are no codes in the ECM.

I wanted to try swapping the ECM from my old car but not sure if I will run into problems with my keys? Is there a chip key? I have my old key fobs and ignition key, but even if the chip matches the key wont fit..maybe i can tape the keys together or cut off the old key head


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check for a major vacuum leak in the intake system by using a vacuum gauge connected to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

Also the Idle Air Volume Learning Procedure or the Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning Procedure may need to be performed. Here's a web site that shows you how:

Sparky's Answers: 2004 Nissan Altima, P0507 Surging / High Idle


----------



## harmankardon35 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply

I was looking into the re-learn procedure going through all the forums, and I wasn't able to get a clear answer as to weather it was possible to do it on a 2000 altima without a dealer level scanner. The link you posted was for an 04 2.5, I don't think it will work on an 00 2.4.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Oct 3, 2007)

also, wouldn't an intake leak cause a system too lean code?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's no system too lean code listed in the FSM.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Oct 3, 2007)

p0171 - system too lean - bank 1. I have this written down from when my intake gasket was leaking @ cylinder 4 (symptoms then were an erratic idle both hot and cold as well as a steady misfire at idle when hot)


What happens here is it immediately hits 3000RPM, drops to 1000, back to 2500, down to 1000, then 2000, back to 1000 then it smooths out @ 1500 rpm cold like normal, idles fine when driving, only acts up upon re-start especially when cold.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

rogoman said:


> There's no system too lean code listed in the FSM.


My mistake. A P0171 is listed. There are several possibilities that could cause the code to be set:

- Intake air leaks
- Front heated oxygen sensor
- Injectors
- Exhaust gas leaks
- Incorrect fuel pressure
- Lack of fuel
- Mass air flow sensor


----------

